# Hurricane Douglas



## slip (Jul 24, 2020)

Here’s some information on Douglas. We had to enact our emergency response team here at work for all our warehouses on each of the islands.

The next update will be at 11am. Hope is that it will take a more northern track. In the last hour it was reported that it is supposed to weaken to a Tropical Storm before it makes land fall but the information is changing all the time.

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_ep3.shtml?start


----------



## Luanne (Jul 24, 2020)

Stay safe.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 24, 2020)

slip said:


> Here’s some information on Douglas. We had to enact our emergency response team here at work for all our warehouses on each of the islands.
> 
> The next update will be at 11am. Hope is that it will take a more northern track. In the last hour it was reported that it is supposed to weaken to a Tropical Storm before it makes land fall but the information is changing all the time.
> 
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_ep3.shtml?start


Ditto on the response.  Let's hope it weakens.  The potential path shown on CNN had BI in its path.  I thought I also read somewhere it could be south, but I can't locate that one at the moment.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> Ditto on the response.  Let's hope it weakens.  The potential path shown on CNN had BI in its path.  I thought I also read somewhere it could be south, but I can't locate that one at the moment.



Last we saw was Maui. We will see more at 11am.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 24, 2020)

Strange weather. 

Big ocean (pacific) small island chain (Hawaii) yet Douglas still happens to be tracking that way. Hope it weakens or heads north. 

Atlantic has a Tropical Storm, Gonzalo, tracking south of the "Hurricane Belt".  Thankfully they have already lower its status to only being a TS now.  It was forecasted as a Hurricane yesterday, but was adjust to just TS today.  Last hurricane on this path was in 2007. 

Strange year.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2020)

The 11am update put Big Island and Maui counties on a Hurricane Watch. The line has it going just north of Molokai right now so Maui and Big Island would still get some heavy winds and rain. Of course the cone still shows it can land on Big Island, Maui or Molokai. They do expect it to weaken more throughout the day.

Next update is 4pm.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 24, 2020)

slip said:


> The 11am update put Big Island and Maui counties on a Hurricane Watch. The line has it going just north of Molokai right now so Maui and Big Island would still get some heavy winds and rain. Of course the cone still shows it can land on Big Island, Maui or Molokai. They do expect it to weaken more throughout the day.
> 
> Next update is 4pm.


Do you have someone who can check on your condo on Molokai if that gets impacted?


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Do you have someone who can check on your condo on Molokai if that gets impacted?



Yes, my property manager. They will move my lanai furniture into the condo. Nothing else has been done before. This is the closed one we have seen since we have owned though.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 24, 2020)

_Hurricane _or _Typhoon???_

Regardless, stay safe!


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> _Hurricane _or _Typhoon???_
> 
> Regardless, stay safe!



The National Hurricane center calls it Hurricane Douglas.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 24, 2020)

Depends on your audience if you use Hurricane or Typhoon.  Toe MAY toe, Toe MA Toe.  Whatever.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 24, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> _Hurricane _or _Typhoon???_


It depends on where it forms in the Pacific.  Hurricanes are formed in Northeast Pacific; typhoons are formed in Northwest Pacific.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Depends on your audience if you use Hurricane or Typhoon.  Toe MAY toe, Toe MA Toe.  Whatever.


Are you saying it's going to blow regardless.....


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2020)

Might be a good plan to sand bag your doors when you aren't on Molokai.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 24, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> It depends on where it forms in the Pacific.  Hurricanes are formed in Northeast Pacific; typhoons are formed in Northwest Pacific.


Does the intersection of the IDL and the Equator serve as the point that determines NE vs NW Pacific?


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 24, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Does the intersection of the IDL and the Equator serve as the point that determines NE vs NW Pacific?


I don't know, but that would be my guess as well.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Might be a good plan to sand bag your doors when you aren't on Molokai.



I still have it as a rental so it has to be available for that and my property manager handles any prep.

My unit is on the second floor so sandbags won’t help me. 
Still hoping for a more northern path.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## SmithOp (Jul 24, 2020)

LA NBC News station tonight reporting a CA Hurricane Response Team is activated to go assist, lucky somebody gets to go to Hawaii.

The latest track they showed had it going just north of Hilo and Maui and hitting Honolulu head on by Sunday.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> LA NBC News station tonight reporting a CA Hurricane Response Team is activated to go assist, lucky somebody gets to go to Hawaii.
> 
> The latest track they showed had it going just north of Hilo and Maui and hitting Honolulu head on by Sunday.
> 
> ...



That’s the last I heard. It may track further north from what we hear and that’s what we are hoping for.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 24, 2020)

Actually the difference between Hurricane and Typhoon is which side of the IDL it is located. It can change designation if it crosses over the IDL. Some have changed several times as they wander around the Pacific.

When we were on Mau'i for several weeks a few years ago we had 2 hurricanes. One went north of Mau'i and one went south of Mau'i. They never got closer than a couple hundred miles. But each of them disrupted the tides and winds for several days.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2020)

Right now about 750 miles way, over and past the Ko’olau Mountains is Hurricane Douglas.


----------



## pspercy (Jul 25, 2020)

View from your condo in HNL ?


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2020)

pspercy said:


> View from your condo in HNL ?



Yes, we live on the Ala Wai Canal.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 25, 2020)

This one fits the typical pattern of having the top sheared off.  

More troublesome is the community based COVID numbers.  We are now borderline breaking through to a localized pandemic.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> This one fits the typical pattern of having the top sheared off.
> 
> More troublesome is the community based COVID numbers.  We are now borderline breaking through to a localized pandemic.



Plenty of other threads talking about COVID.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 25, 2020)

slip said:


> Plenty of other threads talking about COVID.



yeh, I stopped talking about it.  Plenty of hurricanes spin a thousand of miles from Hawaii.  If NOAA says wind shear, it ain’t happening.  This one is a dud.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> yeh, I stopped talking about it.  Plenty of hurricanes spin a thousand of miles from Hawaii.  If NOAA says wind shear, it ain’t happening.  This one is a dud.



I have to follow them for work so I’m just passing along information. We have to prep for them all. Still could get some wind and rain that would affect us. We have a warehouse on each island. 

You almost sound disappointed it’s a dud.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 25, 2020)

Be safe! & everyone in it's path.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 25, 2020)

slip said:


> I have to follow them for work so I’m just passing along information. We have to prep for them all. Still could get some wind and rain that would affect us. We have a warehouse on each island.
> 
> You almost sound disappointed it’s a dud.



‘I am still watching the forecast.  And if I lived in an area prone to flash flooding I would pay close attention.  This one just looks like the hundreds of others that are on a track that they are pretty good at forecasting.  If they say the thing is going to diminish in a couple of days, it will.  In this case, apparently it is sea temperature rather than wind shear that is driving the forecast.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 25, 2020)

As a veteran of multiple Gulf Coast hurricanes (starting with Betsy), I hope Douglas fizzles or changes course. Best wishes to all the Hawaiian Islands!


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 25, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> As a veteran of multiple Gulf Coast hurricanes (starting with Betsy), I hope Douglas fizzles or changes course. Best wishes to all the Hawaiian Islands!


I grew up in Louisiana, 30 miles from the Gulf of Mexico.  I've experienced my share of hurricanes, but I wasn't yet around when Betsy hit.  Slightly different mindset in Louisiana; we threw "parties" and even named a drink "Hurricane".
@slip @Kapolei I saw water was going quickly, and there were long lines for gas in some places.  I'm trying to figure out the gas part.

Looks like winds are slowing down as predicted.


----------



## lynne (Jul 25, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> I grew up in Louisiana, 30 miles from the Gulf of Mexico.  I've experienced my share of hurricanes, but I wasn't yet around when Betsy hit.  Slightly different mindset in Louisiana; we threw "parties" and even named a drink "Hurricane".
> @slip @Kapolei I saw water was going quickly, and there were long lines for gas in some places.  I'm trying to figure out the gas part.
> 
> Looks like winds are slowing down as predicted.



The state recommends that vehicles have at least 1/2 tank of gas.  If we lose electric, gas pumps are inoperable.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 25, 2020)

Having been through Ike and Harvey in Texas and 1 while on St John in 1997 (don't remember name), I don't wish hurricanes on anyone.  

Harvey was the worst in that the flood damage was so widespread that it took at least a year, almost 2,  before things looked sort of back to normal for most.  There are still some homes and business that have not yet been repaired, just the flood damaged portions removed.  

Be safe, hope mother nature helps you in this endeavor.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 25, 2020)

lynne said:


> The state recommends that vehicles have at least 1/2 tank of gas.  If we lose electric, gas pumps are inoperable.


I didn't anticipate the long lines; maybe I should have since it would get crazy in Louisiana when it became clear it was headed for us.  This is my first (potential) in Hawaii so it'll be interesting to see how the reactions compare/contrast.

On a slight tangent, here are 2 memories of my childhood related to hurricanes:
We had one where the eye passed right over us.  I can't remember how old I was, but I wasn't 10 yet.  I snuck outside with my cousins when the good weather came and the adults weren't looking.  They chased us down a few minutes later, and we received a good lesson/education on what follows when the eye moves on!  
Later, when I was 12 or 13, I watched from the dining room as an ice chest (I think that's what it was) came flying and crashed into our living room picture window.  I was scared as I went out on the patio with my mom to cover the window so rain didn't come inside.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 25, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> I didn't anticipate the long lines; maybe I should have since it would get crazy in Louisiana when it became clear it was headed for us.  This is my first (potential) in Hawaii so it'll be interesting to see how the reactions compare/contrast.



There are usually a couple of these every year.  It is very rare to get a direct strike.  They look menacing in the Pacific but they usually get caught up in wind shear and they can also fall apart by the shield of the Big Island.   The biggest worry would be a category 4 passing to the south that veers north.  You will drive yourself crazy if you watch the typical ones like this too closely.  The forecasts are very reliable when a storm is on this track.


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 25, 2020)

Due to mother's health issue , we're in Honolulu now, arrived last night. Staying with family. Due to hurricane approach  , the Governor is allowing non residents in quarantine a 1 day reprieve today, to get out to stock up on supplies.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> I grew up in Louisiana, 30 miles from the Gulf of Mexico.  I've experienced my share of hurricanes, but I wasn't yet around when Betsy hit.  Slightly different mindset in Louisiana; we threw "parties" and even named a drink "Hurricane".
> @slip @Kapolei I saw water was going quickly, and there were long lines for gas in some places.  I'm trying to figure out the gas part.
> 
> Looks like winds are slowing down as predicted.



I haven’t been out yet today. My gas tan is nearly full so I didn’t plan on filling up. We usually shop for groceries on Saturday so we will see if it is a mad house. We have a pretty good stash of food we always keep on hand.

I have been following Hawaii’s hurricanes for a little over ten years now and the forecasting has been extremely good. We can still hope it moves a little further north.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 25, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> Slightly different mindset in Louisiana; we threw "parties"


I grew up in New Orleans, and a few years after Betsy, Camille hit the Gulf Coast. Folks at a hurricane party in an apartment building right on the coast in Mississippi didn’t fare so well, so our habit is to hunker down rather than party. My family is still in NOLA, and I’m near Houston, so we watch ‘em all carefully!

Right now it appears Douglas is trending farther northward. I hope that continues.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 25, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I grew up in New Orleans, and a few years after Betsy, Camille hit the Gulf Coast. Folks at a hurricane party in an apartment building right on the coast in Mississippi didn’t fare so well, so our habit is to hunker down rather than party. My family is still in NOLA, and I’m near Houston, so we watch ‘em all carefully!
> 
> Right now it appears Douglas is trending farther northward. I hope that continues.



The Pacific hurricanes rival the Gulf hurricanes.  They just happen in the middle of nowhere.  Hawaii is just some small dots in a vast pacific.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> The Pacific hurricanes rival the Gulf hurricanes.  They just happen in the middle of nowhere.  Hawaii is just some small dots in a vast pacific.



That may be, but they ain't got the music.....


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2020)

Just got back from shopping. A few things were getting close to selling out but mostly everything was still available. Gas stations not bad with lines along King street anyway.

We took a short ride down Kalākaua for a bit and snapped some pictures.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice pictures.  Kalakaua never looks like that when we are there.  Always filled with people walking.

I wonder if the reason you saw such reasonable stocks of supplies right before a hurricane is that people had already stocked up on everything do to the Coronavirus so that they didn't need all the stuff they would normally need to rush out and stock up on!  I know right now on Long Island except for perishables like lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, bananas etc.we could go for months without shopping.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 26, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Nice pictures.  Kalakaua never looks like that when we are there.  Always filled with people walking.
> 
> I wonder if the reason you saw such reasonable stocks of supplies right before a hurricane is that people had already stocked up on everything do to the Coronavirus so that they didn't need all the stuff they would normally need to rush out and stock up on!  I know right now on Long Island except for perishables like lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, bananas etc.we could go for months without shopping.



Costco wasn’t unusually crowded yesterday.   I think most people are stocked up.  I did some clearing of stuff in the yard.  I don’t think the winds are going to be strong enough for structural damage of most homes.  But things could be flying around and we could lose power.  So I filled a cooler with ice.  The storm is moving fairly fast which means the winds won’t last more than a day.  They are forecasting 45-60 mph right now for Oahu.  I am on the southwest side so little chance of direct hit here.   I think we will get some winds from directions we are not used to.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 26, 2020)

@lynne Looks like the southern part of the storm will bring some wind and rain to the northern part of BI.  

The outer rain band is hitting Maui at the moment.  According to KHNL the eye will be on the tip of the North Shore around 8:30pm.  @Kapolei I'm not too far from you; I'm actually between you and @slip .  It's drizzling at the moment, and there looks to be another band of rain before the outer band of Douglas arrives.  I had planned on grilling before the arrival of the outer bands, but these other bands are putting a damper on my plans.


----------



## lynne (Jul 26, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> @lynne Looks like the southern part of the storm will bring some wind and rain to the northern part of BI.
> 
> The outer rain band is hitting Maui at the moment.  According to KHNL the eye will be on the tip of the North Shore around 8:30pm.  @Kapolei I'm not too far from you; I'm actually between you and @slip .  It's drizzling at the moment, and there looks to be another band of rain before the outer band of Douglas arrives.  I had planned on grilling before the arrival of the outer bands, but these other bands are putting a damper on my plans.



Thankfully Douglas was a non-event for us.  No wind and gentle rain throughout the night.   Later today lanai furniture and potted plants will be moved back outside.  Stay safe on Oahu - looks like you may receive the brunt of the storm.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Nice pictures.  Kalakaua never looks like that when we are there.  Always filled with people walking.
> 
> I wonder if the reason you saw such reasonable stocks of supplies right before a hurricane is that people had already stocked up on everything do to the Coronavirus so that they didn't need all the stuff they would normally need to rush out and stock up on!  I know right now on Long Island except for perishables like lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, bananas etc.we could go for months without shopping.



I was thinking the same thing about the shopping. I was hoping it wouldn’t be that bad with the stocking up for the virus. I was even able to get a parking spot easily.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2020)

lynne said:


> Thankfully Douglas was a non-event for us.  No wind and gentle rain throughout the night.   Later today lanai furniture and potted plants will be moved back outside.  Stay safe on Oahu - looks like you may receive the brunt of the storm.



Good to hear. My work has a warehouse in Hilo and we were a little worried about flooding depending on the track.

Just started raining here again. no plans today except wait it out.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> @lynne Looks like the southern part of the storm will bring some wind and rain to the northern part of BI.
> 
> The outer rain band is hitting Maui at the moment.  According to KHNL the eye will be on the tip of the North Shore around 8:30pm.  @Kapolei I'm not too far from you; I'm actually between you and @slip .  It's drizzling at the moment, and there looks to be another band of rain before the outer band of Douglas arrives.  I had planned on grilling before the arrival of the outer bands, but these other bands are putting a damper on my plans.



Sounds like the path moved a little to the south so we will see how this pans out.

If you do get the grill going, you can run some over.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 26, 2020)

slip said:


> If you do get the grill going, you can run some over.


Starting the grill in 20 minutes...It's sunny at the moment.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> Starting the grill in 20 minutes...It's sunny at the moment.



Perfect, I haven’t even had breakfast yet.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2020)

A warning just went off along with the alarm. Warning to make your final plans to get where you need to be.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 26, 2020)

View from my backdoor at the moment. Won't look like this in a few hours.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 26, 2020)

Stay safe, folks!

Dave


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 26, 2020)

Waiting here ...


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2020)

A friend of mine on Molokai let me know that Douglas is passing north but they will still get the edges of the cone of the storm.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 26, 2020)

slip said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the shopping. I was hoping it wouldn’t be that bad with the stocking up for the virus. I was even able to get a parking spot easily.



Good Luck with the Storm all of you Oahu residents.  We wish we were there to ride it out with you.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Good Luck with the Storm all of you Oahu residents.  We wish we were there to ride it out with you.



Mahalo

So far I heard Oahu can expect between 4 and 8 inches of rain.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 26, 2020)

The eye of Hurricane Douglas is being tracked by the Molokai WSR-88D 
radar as the tropical cyclone moves west-northwest, north of Maui. 
*Hurricane Hunters from the Air Force 53rd Weather Reconnaissance 
Squadron continue to conduct missions through Douglas and have 
observed Douglas experiencing southerly vertical wind shear.*


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 27, 2020)

No wind or rain here.  Kaua’i will be the only ones hit.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> No wind or rain here.  Kaua’i will be the only ones hit.



Yes, looks like Kauai is still in the path. They say we can still get some rain. We’ll see. Just cloud here now.

I have a friend on Molokai and things are fine now there. The warning was just called off for Maui county.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 27, 2020)

This was our sunset. No sign of Douglas, but we saw a double rainbow (only 1 in the pic).


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2020)

Here’s our view of the rainbow and a short video. Looks like Oahu is out of the cone now but it can still affect Kauai.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 27, 2020)

slip said:


> Here’s our view of the rainbow and a short video. Looks like Oahu is out of the cone now but it can still affect Kauai.
> View attachment 24150


It seens like you got nothing at all!!  Not even some rain and winds.  When we miss the center of a Hurricane on Long Island we still get some pretty heavy rain and wind.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m glad to see that Douglas passed north and didn’t cause much damage! I’m always happy when people are able to grumble about making all those preparations for nothing!


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 27, 2020)

We saw DBL rainbow too, at sunset. Actually saw the whole arc of rainbow, but other end was too faint to photograph. 

We're a little more inland than slip, on a shoulder between a valley and a "heights".  We got 1 sizeable gust of about 25-35 mph, and a short period of heavy rain, and that was it.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes, we really only had some rain during the day. No winds at all. The now wind actually made it humid last night.

Glad to here even Kauai is out of the warning now as it past north of them also. Great news all the way around.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2020)

slip said:


> Yes, we really only had some rain during the day. No winds at all. The now wind actually made it humid last night.
> 
> Glad to here even Kauai is out of the warning now as it past north of them also. Great news all the way around.


Glad the danger is past and you can get back to the business of living in paradise!  

Jim


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Glad the danger is past and you can get back to the business of living in paradise!
> 
> Jim



Everything is so good, I even had to go into work today. All county and state employees are off today so the traffic was extremely lite.

Then I get into work and the warning went off because Big Island has a 4.8 magnitude earthquake but at least it wasn’t strong enough to trigger a Tsunami.

And, today is an anniversary for me. I moved to Hawaii one year ago today.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support.  We got missed again! This one still had some punch passing to the North. Fortunately. its coordinates were just a little off.  This is typical.  Eventually we will be hit.  It is just rare to get a direct hit due to the immense size of the Pacific and the location we are at.  The Hawaiians that first arrived here, most definitely found a paradise.  We are blessed to live here.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 27, 2020)

Was a very nice day at KoOlina yesterday.  Very humid with no trade winds.  No rain the whole day and blue skys with light clounds most of the day.  

Hawaii got spared another hurricane.  Lucky we live Hawaii some will say.


----------

